# pigeon clock repair



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

I need to send my t-3 junior timmer off to get a new battery some one told me combs clock shop in texas does any one know a web adres or email for this place???? Or can any one tell me where to get this done. I am also looking for one of the printers for these clocks Im going to let a junior member use this clock next year hes only 10 years old but what an outstanding young man we would not let him pay the full dues for our club hes only ten so he asked if he could make it up by mowing the clubs grass becuase he didnt want a hand out. his parents have done a good job raising him and taught him the value of a dollar and responsibility for his actions. any way i know im long winded just need to know where to send this clock for repair


----------

